

An open question for dang ... - ColinWright

It&#x27;s great to see the moderators stepping up and being more explicit about their actions and motivations.  I welcome that.<p>One of the things that&#x27;s clear is the call for more HN users to flag things that are inappropriate by some suitable standard, helping to increase the Signal:Noise ratio.  I welcome that too, although I observe that there will be differences in opinions as to what constitutes each of those categories.<p>But that&#x27;s OK.  Here&#x27;s my problem and question.<p>In the past I&#x27;ve not gone through these sorts of duplications and inappropriate (in my opinion) items and flag them all because I&#x27;m concerned that I&#x27;ll lose my flagging rights.  It&#x27;s April 1st (in some places) and there are lots of April Fool submissions.  If I flag them all, what&#x27;s to say I won&#x27;t then get marked as an excessive flagger?
======
zimpenfish
Bugger. I've been flagging the AF submissions because I can't (yet) downvote.
Didn't realise this might be a bad thing.

~~~
ColinWright
You can never down-vote submissions. Or at least, I've not yet hit the karma
threshold where it's possible to down-vote submissions, so I suspect it's not
possible.

And yes, it might be a bad thing, but we have no idea what the thresholds are,
and that's why I've asked the question.

~~~
tokenadult
You can never, ever downvote submissions here on HN. Downvoting here is
strictly for comments. Flagging can be applied to either submissions or
comments, for reasons that should be apparent to the moderation team if a
moderator looks at the flagged content.

